# New Shoes!



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

new RG-4's with 265/30 275/30 PSll's


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> new RG-4's with 265/30 275/30 PSll's


In one word.....Nice !!!!

Are you down in Tucson?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

thanks...
Yup, NE side of town, near Sabino Canyon.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Lookin' good... :thumbup:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Love em' :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow, that looks awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

*side view for new aggressive stance, ans a close-up*


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Wow.... that's pretty darn aggressive. :yikes:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Very nice wheels!


----------



## dmk (Mar 17, 2003)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> thanks...
> Yup, NE side of town, near Sabino Canyon.


I think I've seen your M3 in town, that color is incredible :thumbup: I just picked up my 2004 silver M3; they are great cars.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

How do you like the handling with the 265/275 tires?


----------



## Geir (May 16, 2004)

*Where to order*

Great wheels!!! Could you please tell us where to order a set? What is your suspension set-up? How do you like the new wheel tire combination after getting used to them? Sincerely, Geir Friis


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

email [email protected]


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

Mr. E said:


> How do you like the handling with the 265/275 tires?


The ride is not noticeably different from the Stock 18's in my sig... in terms of Harshness... but with these wheels/tires, the decrese in understeer and the turn-in response if improved exponentially!

Geir ~ I love these things... but they are still in the break-in phase so I have not pushed them too hard.
Once the"release" wears off, I will provide a full report on their charactistics.
As to the Set-up... I am running a full Ground Control Suspension with Camber Plates, and GC Sways... Running Aprox -1.5f camber and -1.8r.
Ride height is 13.5f - 13.25r... toe at 0f and 1/8 r... HTH.


----------



## Geir (May 16, 2004)

Thanks! That was a thorough answer. Who sets up your suspension? Can I have my local BMW dealer do it with the numbers you supplied? Also, where can those wheels be ordered from? Thanks again, Geir



Cowboy Bebop said:


> The ride is not noticeably different from the Stock 18's in my sig... in terms of Harshness... but with these wheels/tires, the decrese in understeer and the turn-in response if improved exponentially!
> 
> Geir ~ I love these things... but they are still in the break-in phase so I have not pushed them too hard.
> Once the"release" wears off, I will provide a full report on their charactistics.
> ...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

thanks... suspension was installed by Dyno-Comp in Phoenix AZ and dialed in to my specs.

Wheels are handled by Champion Motorsport at the moment, but can only be ordered thur [email protected]

Great guy, and easy to deal with... If I am not Mistaken these wheels will be refered to in the near future as RAC Monolites... R and C of that probably being Ralph and Chuck, the two brains behind the RG-4's... Ralph handling the tech side and Chuch the bidness.

either way, superbe wheels and great guys.

email me if you have any other ?'s


----------

